# Is Shagari Alleyne any Good?



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Shagari Alleyene is he an good?*

I have never seen him play is he athltic can he dunk? hard?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*HE CAN*

Shagari Alleyne 

Player Shagari Alleyne 
Height 7'2" 
Position Center 
Location Harlem, New York 
Class 2003 

Vitals
Tremendous size and potential. Awkward at times. Skills are still developing. Has a very big upside! Huge hands and feet (size 23). Plays in an up-tempo offensive system. Can completely shut down the lane on defense. Can dunk without jumping on offense.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Alleyne is a project still. He's big and lanky. I remember watching him when he was only a freshman at Rice with Andre Barrett, Andre Sweet and Kyle Cuffe. Even then, he was 7-2. He should be comfortable now in the paint. But he still looks a little unsure with his game. Although some recruiting gurus have said he has slowly matured. 

I wouldn't expect much from him on the offensive side of the ball. He'll give you 5 blocks and 10+ rebounds a night. So that's not bad at all. But don't expect him to ever be consistent. 

Kentucky would be a good fit. He seems to fit their inconsistency quite well. 

By the way, why does it matter whether or not he can dunk? Just wondering...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> I have never seen him play


Watch this. (I can't guarantee that the link work, try it.)


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

95% chance he goes to Louisville. Just FYI. And he visited the 'Ville recently, supposedly went great, rumor is he verballed.


----------



## Last Dance (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually according to something that Mike Sullivan and company said Justin nailed it dead on. Word was Shagari was all but UK's b/c of Lang most likely attending UL. Accoridng to a source through Sullivan a Seton Hall assistant coach said that he had already more or less verballed to UK. Take all this FWIW though as i heard it second hand.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Is He Athletic


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Watch this video from HoopsTV.
--> shagari.wmv
Please click "Save as...", don't stream it.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't know the guy but he looks VERY raw and not very athletic. The way he tip toed all his dunks made me think of Mutombo.

How old and how tall is he?


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

He is about 7'3" but not athletic and without an athletic body. 

There is a 6'10"sophomore who played in the AND ONE high school championship game in Philadelphia in July who is big, athletic, graceful and talented. Drawing a blank on his name. It was Elizabeth NJ versus Dematha MD if anybody knows the young players.He is a can't miss.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> How old and how tall is he?


He was a soph when the clip was made. Now he's a senior at Rice HS in New York. _jsa_ is right, he's about 7'3" and 250 lbs. now.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> He is about 7'3" but not athletic and without an athletic body.
> 
> There is a 6'10"sophomore who played in the AND ONE high school championship game in Philadelphia in July who is big, athletic, graceful and talented. Drawing a blank on his name. It was Elizabeth NJ versus Dematha MD if anybody knows the young players.He is a can't miss.



Derrick Character?? he is in grade 7 and played in that game. he's 6'10 250 lbs i think


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViNSaNi7y</b>!
> Derrick Character?? he is in grade 7 and played in that game. he's 6'10 250 lbs i think


His name is Derrick Caracter (without "h"), and he is a 6'9", 286 lbs. freshman (9th grade) at St. Patrick's HS in Elizabeth (NJ).


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, thank-you . Derrick Caracter. I thought he might look tubby, but not at all. It is unbelievable the potential that young man has. 

That Elizabeth point guard, the best player on the floor the game I saw, is going to Villanova. Lean and lanky, but possesses all the skills and in a relatively refined package for an 18 year old. Could be better than Blake of Maryland.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

btw what is he up to right now since he didn't make it to the NBA? some other leagues or is he just living a 'regular' life right now cause he's probably too old right now to play college ball? btw i have shagari alleyne on myfacebook.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Aram said:


> btw what is he up to right now since he didn't make it to the NBA? some other leagues or is he just living a 'regular' life right now cause he's probably too old right now to play college ball? btw i have shagari alleyne on myfacebook.


Who cares? He sucked.

If that's really his Facebook, write "you suck" on his Wall.


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Shagari Alleyene is he an good?*

His wingspan 8 feet plus is pretty impressive because with that length he can dunk nearly without jumping (an inch or vertical lol?). Size 23 feet? That's ridiculous. Even bigger than Shaq's feet! Where does he get his shoes from? But he's not in the NBA unfortunately but one his teammates at Ketchency Rondo Rajon is now in the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol:

Too funny


----------



## Aram (May 24, 2008)

jsa said:


> He is about 7'3" but not athletic and without an athletic body.


He has an athletic body but he's not athletic at all. i bet i can jump higher than him and i am a very mediocre athletic.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dammit, stop bumping threads about this stiff.

I mean, we get it. He has long arms and can't play. Neither can Slavko Vranes, Jaber Rouzbahani or Pavel Podkolzine. Neither can Kenny George, Michael Ri or Sun Ming Ming.  There's no huge mystery here. Get over it.


----------

